
The Company That Paid $300K To Not Make Millions on Guitar Hero - ALee
http://kotaku.com/5443725/the-company-that-paid-300k-to-not-make-millions-on-guitar-hero
======
johnl
Goes to show... you never really know. The decision taken out of the context
of the lawsuit looks poor but maybe weighed by the lawsuit (could it have
taken down the company?) may not look so poor.

~~~
sachinag
There were a number of people at the time who thought Red Octane were out of
their fucking minds because of Konami's patents. What's worse than having to
pay damages after the fact is the risk of an injunction at the moment after
you've gone to manufacturing but before you can sell-through at retail.

~~~
marcus
Injunctions take time or to put it in a more Pythonic version:

"It's easier to ask forgiveness than permission"

------
mschy
_"Everyone else made hundreds of millions and we paid money to not be a part
of it," Richardson said. "It was brilliant. I come up with these strokes of
genius from time to time. That was my best."_

I love that quote. It makes me think I'd get along really well with him.

